# Cold Smoking Jerky



## kjw08 (Dec 4, 2013)

So I'm thinking of doing some jerky and was wondering what people's thoughts were on putting the smoke flavor on the jerky with cold smoke and finishing the drying in the oven?  I have a UDS that I use for hot smoking and a wood smoke shack for cold smoking and I would really like to only get the cold smoker going.  I haven't got a heat source into my smoke shack yet. Any thoughts or suggestions welcome!!

-Kristen


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 5, 2013)

I also want to do cold smoking of jerkey and other meats in a cold smoker smoke house. I am assuming cold smoking would be ok as long as the jerky has been properly salted to begin the curing process. I am a newbie to cold smoking. Lets hear some feedback from the pro cold smokers!!! I am also assuming we wash the saltted jerkey after app 3 - 4 days of cold smoking and then marinate/season to taste and then finish in the oven. My question is can jerky be 100% performed in a cold smoker with cold smoke only " AND BE SAFE TO EAT OUT OF THE COLD SMOKER" and how many days does it take to complete the cold smoking process of jerkey.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2013)

As long as you use cure, salt is not enough alone to prevent bad bugs. There is no problem at all cold smoking, then finishing in the oven. But you must use cure.


----------



## kjw08 (Dec 11, 2013)

That's what I was thinking of doing, great thank you for your input!!


----------



## dave17a (Dec 13, 2013)

First time I did jerkey around '84 on a brinkman water smoker, dog wouldn't even touch it. Don't even know if I did a cure. Jerky i have done since has a cure and that if is you want a shelf life. Gots to be done. or eat the stuff within a week or 2.


----------

